# Error: unable to start bluetooth stack service



## Respongen (Sep 17, 2008)

Whenever I start my computer, after about 10 minutes, a little window from BTTray pops up and tells me this error message. This didnt happen until I installed Vista Service Pack 1. Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmbrowning (Oct 4, 2008)

I am getting the same issue after I installed Vista Service Pack 2. In my search, I'm finding a growing number having the same problem. I've yet to find a fix.


----------



## msbaldwin43 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am having the same problem. My HP Pavilion Notebook computer is only 2 months old with Vista Home Premium 34 bit, Service Pack 1. I don't know what the stack service is. I have tried to activate Bluetooth applications as administrator but nothing happens. The application does not open. Hope to see an answer soon.


----------



## amiciano (Nov 28, 2007)

The Vista Service Packs apparently install the Windows driver over the manufacturer's one. Go online to your PC Manufacturer's site, download the latest driver for your PC and install it. It is easiest if you uninstall the current Bluetooth Device and restart your PC then install the driver.


----------

